# Kree 24 RTA



## Rob Fisher (13/9/20)

I was pretty interested in playing with the Kree 24 RTA... 

I figured it would good so I installed the extended tank... the extension bit threads were terrible and crunchy... not a good start... then the airflow plugs are a real hassle to install and eventually I wrapped bog roll around a screwdriver and rammed it into the airflow ring and then screwed it into the hole...

OK the coil was simple to install as was the wick... primed and ready to go... looks great. OMG what a horrible taste! I really hate gear that doesn't arrive clean! So the whole thing is at the cleaning station. More later when I rewick it once dry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

